
Ask HN: Are you still using REST for your new projects? - pier25
We tried GraphQL but ended up going back to good old REST.<p>We found that implementation of GraphQL in the server became too complex once you introduce authentication and authorization.<p>Also, since GraphQL assumes the client knows what it wants to receive, some cases where the data was unknown couldn&#x27;t be solved elegantly. For example receiving a tree with an unknown number of levels for describing menus and submenus.<p>This was over a year ago so I&#x27;m guessing the waters are more clear now.<p>Is everyone moving to GraphQL or are you still using REST for new projects?
======
wfwefwef32
I only have some rudimentary understanding of GraphQL, I didn't select it in
the end, and went back to rest.

I think GraphQL only adds query to rest. Could be an implementation burden on
the server side in order to fulfill different queries. For a site like
facebook, which provides public API, GraphQL might have more flexibility. But
for my personal project, I write both the backend and the frontend, I know
exactly what data I want for each endpoint. There is no flexibility needed, as
I design the database, the api endpoints based on my specific use-case.

And I don't want to support any public apis

